# Help or advice for V. young family



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all.

Please can anyone offer any advice for me and my family. 

My partner has the opportunity for a post in dubai, and it looks very possitive for him. I have some concerns, I have 3 children under 2 years old. I understand that for myself and the children to benifit from the perks to his job we need to be married, we had planned to marry this year anyway. But I have 4 month old twins and a toddler (14 months), i have concerns over saftey, quality of life, matching my life style that I have here etc. 

Many thanks
Sally


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

marriage is a must, where are you now?? You are 100% safe here, no worries in that department.


----------



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

Im currently in the UK, Nottinhamsire, but originally from teesside.

We worked together in Mumbai India, so am not worried about being abroad. But we had only been together a short while and my family missed me terribly, now we have 3 kids to worry about.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

As long as you get a good package you will have a good life here. The biggest expense here is rent, it is getting more expensive by the minute! check out Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. (I think!). You will need education included into the package as well for when the kids grow up. The driving is bad but you get used to it! all fun and games in that department.


----------



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

What would be a good price for a family home, either house or appartment, 5 beds in a good area? Micks offer is around 389000 uad (is that right?) I need to know that living out there will be a whole lot better than living here for me to invest any hope in this.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sallygeewizz said:


> What would be a good price for a family home, either house or appartment, 5 beds in a good area? Micks offer is around 389000 uad (is that right?) I need to know that living out there will be a whole lot better than living here for me to invest any hope in this.



Is the total offer AED 390,000 ? For a 5 bed in most areas you would have to pay over AED 300,000 I think.


EDIT> I have just checked & that is about right - if not more for many areas. Have you considered school fees?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I suspect that is his total package offer? if it is you are being taken for a ride. 

Housing allowance - 300,000 dhs
Schooling - 26k per annum per child at age of 3
Medical
Flights
Basic Salary - that's up to you


----------



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

we would be looking at rental not purchase of property. Schooling is included plus car, utilities, mobile. as far as schooling goes, eldest child wont be ready for pre school for another 12 months.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

300,000 dhs is the rent!!!! per annum. You need to get the school fees included now or you won't get them when the time comes round. Some companies will only pay for the first child, some two and some for none.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The figures we quoted were for renting!! Per annum.


----------



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

Omg

Thats Scarey


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes it is! that is why we want to make sure you get the right package before trailing to the other side of the world with three babes. Tell husband to get back to them with the figures I mentioned. Infact tell them you want a villa included in your contract - not a housing allowance. What field of work is he in??


----------



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

Contact Centres/customer service or sales. I feel really green with thinking about this, I'm finding things hard enough (as anyone would) with 3 babies under 2, but then to count into the equasion moving. Even if the package includes relocation, its still a lot to contemplate. 

The other day I had to rush out for baby milk as during the night we had ran out, the car battery was flat, and mick couldnt leave the house because of this interview, I had to speed down on his bike. Is it going to be easy to get things like that in short order. When we lived in India, everything was so far away and relying on mubai traffic, that situation would have been a nightmare.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there are some 24 hour supermarkets around but not many. The majority are open til about 11 pm if not later. Moving overseas is a big decision to make for everyone and one that I find increasingly difficult to support. Dubai isn't the city of gold as everyone thinks, far from it. I have been here a long time and hence have no plans to leave. I do alot of work with expatriates relocating and have had to say to some of them, don't bother. You have to earn alot of money to cover the rents and living expenses. If you get a good package then you are laughing and life will be good. Get stuck in an apartment in the middle of construction city with 3 kids and you won't be laughing at all. If you have a good life at home, a nice home and decent standard of living I would stay put. The biggest thing out here for the Brits is the weather, fabulous for 11 months of the year. Yes it gets hot in the summer but it aint so bad. What's bad about having to sit in a swimming pool half the day! Think long and hard about it.


----------

